# Ebenen aus Corel Draw in Illustrator genau so übernehmen



## stella stellaris (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

*ich habe ein dringendes Problem:*

Ich möchte eine in *Corel Draw 9* erstellte Grafik, die auf verschiedenen Ebenen liegt mit genau diesen *Ebenen *in *Adobe Illustrator CS4 *importieren.

Dort sehe ich aber nun jedes Objekt einzeln auf Ebenen.
Ich brauche aber genau die in Corel angelegten Ebenen, da wir in der Firma z. B. unterschiedliche Sprachen oder Bemaßungen darauf anlegen. Mit 100 Einzelelementen ist mir nicht geholfen...

Wer kann mir helfen? 

Stella


----------



## ink (9. Dezember 2009)

Moin
Speicher es als *.eps aus Corel raus, dann sollte es auch mit Ebenen klappen.

Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
ansonsten kannst du die CDR auch mit http://www.cdr.altesign.com/ umwandeln.
Kostet aber 6 $.Hier gibts aber auch noch eine Anleitung von Adobe wie man CD Dateeien in Illustrator importiert: http://wwwimages.adobe.com/www.adobe.com/products/illustrator/switch/pdfs/illcs2ip_coreltoai.pdf

Gruß


----------

